# Oma-TV



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2019)

Hallo liebe wissende Community, ich bräuchte nen Tipp für den Neukauf eines Fernsehers.

Ich suche nach:
- 55 Zoll
- Standfuß in der Mitte
- CI+ Slot / DVB-C
- möglichst niedrigerer Stromverbrauch (<100W?)
- Größenordnung 500-600€

Alleine das würde mich noch nicht dazu bringen einen Thread hier zu eröffnen, ABER:
Der Benutzer ist ein Rentner mit Technikwissen im negativen Bereich. Wenn ich im Preisvergleich suche und Bewertungen durchsehe für in Frage kommende Geräte lese ich nur "beim Einschalten werden nicht abbrechbar immer Apps geladen" (--> unbrauchbar) oder "vergisst alle 3 Tage meine Senderliste" (--> unbrauchbar) und ähnliche Spärenzchen.

Als jemand der einfach nur ein Anzeigegerät sucht das man ein und ausschalten kann, seinen Sender wählen kann und lauter/leister stellen kann hat man anscheinend eine unlösbare Aufgabe. Ich will kein Smart-App-HDR-1298 Funktionen-ultramodern hastenichtgesehen TV sondern ein Gerät wo die Omma aufn Knopp drückt und die ARD angeht und sie dann Knöppe mit Zahlen drauf an der Fernbedienung drückt für andere Sender (die ich vorher gesucht/gespeichert habe). FullHD reicht schon (die sieht den Unterschied eh nicht mehr) aber das scheints ja auch nicht mehr zu geben.


Irgendjemand ne Idee? 


Meine aktuelle Notlösung: Ich schenke ihr meinen alten FullHD-Samsung. Der kann das alles (und sonst nicht viel). Problem daran: Dann muss ich mirn neuen kaufen/drauflegen. Weil für mein altes Ding gibt die mir sicher/zurecht keine 500€.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (4. September 2019)

Versuchs mal mit dem "Toshiba 55U5863DA", der könnte was für dich sein, und je nach dem wo du ihn kaufst, kostet der ca. 400€

Toshiba U5863DA ab 369,99 € (September 2019 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2019)

Ich habe den hier
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074BZ6TKW/?tag=senioren-leben-21 = 465 €

für meine Mam and Dad (81 + 84 Jahre alt) vor knapp einem Jahr gekauft.

Entscheidungsgrundlage war 
-eine verhältnismäßig große , klar strukturierte Fernbedienung.
-passable Bildqualität (4k ist bei nur Free-TV Sat-Empfang völlig übertrieben, aber es gibt ja fast nix anderes)
-Preis unter (damals) 750 €.
-kleiner Elektrobetrieb um die Ecke der Telefunken wartet, weil ich 500 km entfernt vom Elternhaus wohne.

Würde den aber auf jeden Fall mal live anschauen, bevor du ihn kaufen würdest.
Steht relativ oft im Mediamarkt herum.


----------



## Ryle (5. September 2019)

Kannst normalerweise jeden aktuellen Smart TV "dumm" machen in dem du ihn offline betreibst. Geht bei mir in der Family mit Samsung LG und Sony Geräten ohne Probleme. Vom Verlieren der Senderliste hab ich da auch noch nix erlebt ausser der Sat oder Kabelbetreiber wechselt die Frequenzen, dafür kann der TV dann aber nix.

Bei älteren Leuten lohnt es sich dann meist aber ne gaaaanz simple programmierbare Fernbedienung einzurichten, habe ich bspw. für meinen Großvater so gemacht. Da kann er nur Programme und Lautstärke verstellen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Notlösung: Ich schenke ihr meinen alten FullHD-Samsung. Der kann das alles (und sonst nicht viel). Problem daran: Dann muss ich mirn neuen kaufen/drauflegen. Weil für mein altes Ding gibt die mir sicher/zurecht keine 500€.



Für mich die beste Idee.
Dann kannst du dir endlich mal den Wunsch nach einem 80 zoll OLED Fernseher erfüllen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2019)

Tinka-Bell schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit dem "Toshiba 55U5863DA", der könnte was für dich sein, und je nach dem wo du ihn kaufst, kostet der ca. 400€
> Toshiba U5863DA ab 369,99 € (September 2019 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


Den hatte ich schon in der Auswahl. Das ist das Modell, das alle paar Wochen die Senderliste vergisst und eine furchtbar komplizierte Fernbedienung/Software hat. Nicht rentnergeeignet



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074BZ6TKW/?tag=senioren-leben-21 = 465 €
> für meine Mam and Dad (81 + 84 Jahre alt) vor knapp einem Jahr gekauft.


Fällt leider wegen des "Standfuß in der Mitte"-Kriteriums raus.
Wenns sonst gar nichts gibt muss ich mal genauer nachmessen wie breit der Fernsehschrank ist bzw. wie weit die Füße auseinanderstehen können damit es noch passt und nicht bei der kleinsten Erschütterung runterfällt.



Ryle schrieb:


> Kannst normalerweise jeden aktuellen Smart TV "dumm" machen in dem du ihn offline betreibst.


Offline ist der sowieso zwingend, da gibts weder Lan noch WLan noch sonstwas.
Manche Geräte sind aber so dämlich dass sie auch (nicht konfigurierbar) trotzdem immer etlichen Schrott im Autostart laden und dann auch noch fehlermeldungen rauswerfen weil sie ja offline sind (sowas kann ja heute gar nicht mehr geben!). Da kriegt Oma gleich die Krise wenn sowas kommt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich die beste Idee.
> Dann kannst du dir endlich mal den Wunsch nach einem 80 zoll OLED Fernseher erfüllen.


Wenn ich meinen Fernseher noch benutzen würde wärs wahrscheinlich schon so gelaufen. Aber das Ding läuft wenns hoch kommt 20 oder 30 Stunden im Jahr wenn meine Frau mal was auf Netflix kucken will (ich hab ja nen PC-TFT mit 32''/4K und nen sehr bequemen Stuhl ). Für mich lohnt sich ein teurer TV einfach nicht. Wenn der hier mal streikt oder zur Oma wandert gibts wenn überhaupt wieder son 500€-Ding.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. September 2019)

Habe meinem Opa zuletzt einen billigen Samsung 4k TV gekauft mit hd+ Karte.
Der TV macht ein ordentliches Bild.... Internet etc habe ich alles deaktiviert. Bin kein Samsung Fan, aber das sind irgendwie die einzigen mit denen mein Opa zurecht kommt. 


Dazu eine universal Fernbedienung fuer rentner und fertig. 

Beim einschalten ist direkt "das erste" drauf und beim rum druecken auf der Fernbedienung kann er nicht viel er kehrt machen. Bei der normalen hat er iefter mal auf source/Quelle usw gedrückt und war auf hdmi und wusste nicht wieder wie er auf tv kommt. Eine rentnerfernbediung darf bis auf Lautstärke, aus, ein, sender Wechsel und evtl maximal noch testenfeld nichts haben

Fernbedienung sieht in etwa so aus:

https://www.amazon.de/schwarz-lernf...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Braucht auch kein Tastenfeld.... Habe einfach die 13 interessanten Sender auf 1 bis 13 gesetzt... Da tappt er durch.... Die restlichen 3000 Sender brauchen Rentner in der Regel eh nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Habe meinem Opa zuletzt einen billigen Samsung 4k TV gekauft mit hd+ Karte.



Wenn ich nen solchen finde wo mir einer garantieren kann dass man den ganzen smarten Quatsch deaktivieren kann nehm ich den gerne^^

Mit der Fernbedienung kommt die Omma noch ganz gut klar (Tastenfeld und Source und so hat der alte auch schon), nur ein Autostart Menü im TV drinne mit Apps und sowas wäre der GAU.


----------



## colormix (7. September 2019)

Den Online  Quatsch hat man doch nur  wenn der TV mit dem Internet verbunden ist  und  man diese Funktionen nicht  abgeschaltet hat ,
das geht  eigentlich  bei jedem  TV ,
App Update, FW Update, Datendienst auf aus ,  so wie HbbTV auf Aus, Sender  aktualisieren auf aus .

Samsung  ist   unübersichtlich von der Menü Struktur ,
alles sehr  verschachtelt  ,
besser finde  ich   Sony, Panasonic und  Technisat ,
Teleunken   würde  ich auf  keinem Fall kaufen.

Das Beste ist immer  noch die Oma mit nehmen zum Geiz-Markt fahren und Verkäufer finden sagen was man sucht  und  die Oma selber  gucken lassen was besser gefällt , ich würde  da  auch kaufen dann hat Sie das sofort und nicht  irgendwann .
Es ist  auch heute nicht  mehr  so das die Verkäufer  die  Produkte nicht   kennen das hat sich in den letzten Jahren   sehr verbessert Kunden  Services , jedenfalls hier bei uns bei MM und Saturn .

edit  
PS von diesen Rentner  Fernbedienungen halte ich nichts das  ist  irgendwie  so  eine Art von *Diskriminierung * , wenn die Oma  nicht  mal mehr  die EPG/ Video Text  nicht   abberufen kann und das vielleicht  mal möchte , kenn    eine  Gute die  auch Lernfähig  ist    mit Gut  lesbaren Tasten    URC 7140 hab  die  selber   im Einsatz .


----------



## INU.ID (7. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Fällt leider wegen des "Standfuß in der Mitte"-Kriteriums raus.
> Wenns sonst gar nichts gibt muss ich mal genauer nachmessen wie breit der Fernsehschrank ist bzw. wie weit die Füße auseinanderstehen können damit es noch passt und nicht bei der kleinsten Erschütterung runterfällt.


Wenn der Stellplatz bzw. die baulichen Gegebenheiten stimmen, könnte der Enkel ja auch mal über eine Wandhalterung nachdenken. Da freut sich die "Omma" bestimmt auch drüber, weil sie jetzt ein Deckchen unter den TV legen, und es dann auch immer waschen kann, ohne den TV anheben zu müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Den Online  Quatsch hat man doch nur  wenn der TV mit dem Internet verbunden ist  und  man diese Funktionen nicht  abgeschaltet hat ,
> das geht  eigentlich  bei jedem  TV ,
> App Update, FW Update, Datendienst auf aus ,  so wie HbbTV auf Aus, Sender  aktualisieren auf aus .


Wie gesagt wenn man sowas restlos deaktivieren kann ist das alles kein Thema, da gibts aber diverse Berichte/Bewertungen die das gegenteil behaupten.



colormix schrieb:


> Das Beste ist immer  noch die Oma mit nehmen zum Geiz-Markt fahren und  Verkäufer finden sagen was man sucht  und  die Oma selber  gucken lassen  was besser gefällt , ich würde  da  auch kaufen dann hat Sie das sofort  und nicht  irgendwann


Es ist nicht besonders dringend, der alte läuft ja noch. Wenn ich das in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen erledige ist alles tutti.



colormix schrieb:


> PS von diesen Rentner  Fernbedienungen halte ich nichts das  ist  irgendwie  so  eine Art von *Diskriminierung *  , wenn die Oma  nicht  mal mehr  die EPG/ Video Text  nicht   abberufen  kann


Meine Oma hat die letzten 50 Jahre nichts anderes gemacht als an/aus, laut/leise und Programm hoch/runter. Die hat keine Ahnung was ein Videotext ist und wundert sich bis heute wie ich es schaffe unser Nachrichtenblatt der gemeinde in meinen Fernseher mit den Tasten davor da zu kriegen. Wir reden über eine Person, die mich um Hilfe bittet wenn ihre Kaffeemaschine nach dem Knopfdruck keinen Kaffee macht und "Wasser auffüllen" anzeigt weil sie das nicht versteht wie eine Kaffeemaschine das wissen kann ob Wasser drin ist. Eine person die sagt die Stromrechnung kann nicht wegen der Warmwasserbereitung steigen weil "das ja Wasser ist und kein Licht". Das ist keine Diskriminierung (warum sollte ich sowas machen - abseits dieser Eigenarten/nicht-Technikkenntnis habe ich die netteste Oma der Welt, auch wenn das sicher viele von ihrer behaupten^^), das ist die Realität.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn der Stellplatz bzw. die baulichen  Gegebenheiten stimmen, könnte der Enkel ja auch mal über eine  Wandhalterung nachdenken.


Da bräuchte man ein eher fancy Teil mit beweglichem Arm, da einfach an  die Wand hängen einen sehr dämlichen Blickwinkel ergeben würde.^^


----------



## colormix (7. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn man sowas restlos deaktivieren kann ist das alles kein Thema, da gibts aber diverse Berichte/Bewertungen die das gegenteil behaupten.





Du kannst ja hier noch mal lesen vielleicht ist was dabei?
Da werden einige  Modelle empfohlen für Senioren .


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2019)

Schöner Link... der genannte LG (55UK6400PLF) könnte passen.


----------



## INU.ID (7. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da bräuchte man ein eher fancy Teil mit beweglichem Arm, da einfach an  die Wand hängen einen sehr dämlichen Blickwinkel ergeben würde.^^


Ich dachte quasi jede Halterung wäre mittlerweile schwenkbar. ^^

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00A68V55U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Kundenbilder mal anschauen)


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2019)

Das schon, aber ohne jetzt ein Bild vom Wohnzimmer meiner Oma hochladen zu wollen, es ist... komplizierter. 
Grob gesagt ein Schränkchen mit TV drauf das neben einem großen Wohnzimmerschrank steht und aus einer Nische herausragt die durch einen alten Schornstein entsteht und mit ~30° in die Wohnung Richtung Couch gedreht ist.

Wenn ich da ne Wandhalterung nutzen würde müsste die drehbar sein UND geschätzt 70-80 cm in den Raum hinausragen können (was durch die entstehende Hebelwirkung entsprechend stärkere Befestigungen notwendig macht). Das gibts zwar garantiert auch alles zu kaufen (und da ich vor kurzem bei der Fa. Fischer im Werk war hab ich auch ausreichend Dübel in allen Sorten ) aber wenn ich das Problem einfach so beheben kann durch "neuen TV auf gleiches Schränkchen stellen" ziehe ich das auf jeden Fall einem bohrenden Umbau vor.^^


Ich rede die Tage mal nochmal über das Thema mit ihr. Wenn der LG in Ordnung geht (ich messe noch die Stellfläche und suche die Maße des Gerätes raus) wirds der wohl werden.


----------



## colormix (8. September 2019)

Das mit den Seitlichen Stützen,
oder Mittel Stütze hat so seine Vor und Nachteile . 

Der  LG soll aber  vom  Sound  nicht  so Gut sein lt Testbericht  das Modell  ist  von 2018 mittlerweile gibt  es sicherlich  ein Nachfolge Modell falls  man den nicht mehr kaufen  kann .
Die  Seite   ist nicht   mehr ganz  aktuell weil   keine 2019 Modelle zu finden sind  die  jetzt   Neu  in den Handel gekommen sind .


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der  LG soll aber  vom  Sound  nicht  so Gut sein


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses Kriterium bei "Ommas un Obbas" nicht ganz so stark bewertet wird. Da zählt oft nur noch die maximal mögliche Lautstärke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses Kriterium bei "Ommas un Obbas" nicht ganz so stark bewertet wird. Da zählt oft nur noch die maximal mögliche Lautstärke.



So ist es... die Nutzerin hat zwar noch kein Hörgerät oder sowas aber ob der Sound jetzt qualitativ besser oder weniger gut ist spielt keine Rolle mehr. Besser als der Sound der alten billigen 720p-Möhre ist er sowieso ziemlich sicher. 

Wenns extrem schlecht oder viel zu leise ist spendiere ich halt noch ne Soundbar, daran solls nicht scheitern... dann kann ich auch wiedern Tatort mithören ein Stockwerk weiter


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. September 2019)

Für meine Oma bin ich einfach in den Saturn gegangen und habe einfach irgendeinen TV unter 500€ gekauft, angeschlossen, eingerichtet und noch einen Kopfhöhrer beigelegt. War ein Samsung TV dessen Name mit nicht mehr einfällt aber trotz des günstigen Preises von 450€ macht der TV alles was er soll. Ohne Internet geht bei diesem sowieso nichts außer der Lautstärken und Sendlerregelung.


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2019)

Wenn man preiswerte Geräte der Einstiegsklasse günstiger Marken kauft (zb. Grundig, Thomson, Hisense), dann bekommt man in der Regel eh einen TV der nicht besonders Smart ist. Und bei dem Budget bekommt man sogar schon  ein Modell in 65",  was je nach Sitzabstand vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht ist (warum sollen die Großeltern nicht auch mal so einen großen TV bekommen - sofern es der Stellplatz erlaubt^^)


----------



## colormix (9. September 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses Kriterium bei "Ommas un Obbas" nicht ganz so stark bewertet wird. Da zählt oft nur noch die maximal mögliche Lautstärke.



Das  wird  schon Bewertet,
manche Hören auch schlecht  schließen deswegen  sehr oft Kabellose  Kopfhörer  an damit  sich die  Nachbarn  nicht Beschweren wenn der TV zu laut  ist,
deswegen sollte der TV Bluetooth  haben  ,  
wenn  jetzt nicht mit  Kopfhörer dann später vielleicht  mal .


----------



## INU.ID (9. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  wird  schon Bewertet, manche Hören auch schlecht  schließen deswegen  sehr oft Kabellose  Kopfhörer  an damit  sich die  Nachbarn  nicht Beschweren wenn der TV zu laut  ist, deswegen sollte der TV Bluetooth  haben  ,  wenn  jetzt nicht mit  Kopfhörer dann später vielleicht  mal .


Ich sag mal so, wenn das Gehör so schlecht ist, dann brauch man keinen Kopfhörer beim TV schauen, dann brauch man grundsätzlich ein Hörgerät. War bei meiner Großmutter (RIP) genau so. Bevor da der TV anfing bis zum Nachbarn zu schallen, gab es direkt ein Hörgerät. Anders als damals kostet sowas heute ja kaum noch was. Und zum TV schauen: Es gibt ja schon für 10-15€ solche Hörverstärker die man sich um den Hals hängen kann (deutlich günstiger als "echte" Hörgeräte die nur im Ohr stecken, weil die Technik deutlich größer sein kann).


----------



## colormix (9. September 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, wenn das Gehör so schlecht ist, dann brauch man keinen Kopfhörer beim TV schauen, dann brauch man grundsätzlich ein Hörgerät.



Ich   kenne   einige Rentner  die  den TV zu  laut hatten wo sich die Nachbarn Beschwert hatten die  dann zum  Kopfhörer gegriffen hatten, u.a. auch in den  Sommer Monaten  dann die  Fenster    offen  hatten  der TV  
bald  eine  Straße weiter draußen  zu hören war ,
mit  einem  Guten Kopfhörer  ist  auch die Qualität besser  als  über die  TV Speeker , Bekannter   meinte dazu  mal das auch 3D da geht .

Ich  glaube   eh das  heute jeder  größere TV Bluetooth kann  das ist  schon bald  Standard ist  bei TVs heute ,  kucken würde  ich aber  trotzdem noch mal vor dem Kauf .


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, wenn das Gehör so schlecht ist, dann brauch man keinen Kopfhörer beim TV schauen, dann brauch man grundsätzlich ein Hörgerät.



Das stimmt zwar, der Überzeugungsprozess kann aber sehr lange und schwierig sein (bei meinem Opa (RIP) so erlebt).

Kopfhörer gehen bei Oma ja schon mal gar nicht. Nicht nur dass sie die nicht bedienen könnte sondern der Bügel macht ja die heilige Frisur kaputt. Und In-Ears? geh mir weg mit dem neumodischn Schei*dreck dat kann ja nix sein. KH ohne Bügel überm Kopp - wo gibts denn sowas. Am Ende kommen die noch mit KHs ohne Kabel - nicht auszudenken!


----------



## pedi (10. September 2019)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01IW6572O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
ich, rentner nicht dumm  oder doof, habe diesen hier, komme trotz rentenerdasein wunderbar zurecht, und die gerätefüsse kommen auch auf  kleineren stellflächen nicht zum runterrutschen, auch wenn man wackelt oder dagegen knallt.


----------



## colormix (10. September 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> . Ohne Internet geht bei diesem sowieso nichts außer der Lautstärken und Sendlerregelung.



Das  ist  ja  ein seltsamer  Samsung  meiner  ist  ein 4 K Modell und  hatte mal einen  Großen  Schein gekostet und der ist  nie  am Internet wo zu  auch funktioniert alles kommen  auch keine  störende   Banner  weil alles abgeschaltet ist,
Sony finde ich bedienerfreundlicher  als Samsung ,  sicherlich  für  Rentner     besser  geeignet ?

Immer  besser  die  Oma entscheiden lassen  LG, Sony .. den nachher  ist  der  Enkel  schult


----------



## eco2006 (10. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Immer  besser  die  Oma entscheiden lassen  LG, Sony .. den nachher  ist  der  Enkel  schult



Ja da hast du völlig Recht, am Ende müssen dann sowieso die Enkel die alten Leute im Gebrauch des Gerätes schulen, dann können sie auch gleich selbst entscheiden welcher ihnen besser gefällt.


----------



## danomat (10. September 2019)

in deinem fall würd ich ehrlich gesagt einfach bei kleinanzeigen nach alten fullhd tv´s schauen.  bzw bekanntenkreis, facebook usw fragen ob nicht jemand noch nen tv übrig hat bzw aufrüsten will


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Sony finde ich bedienerfreundlicher  als Samsung ,  sicherlich  für  Rentner     besser  geeignet ?



Meine Eltern haben als zweit Fernseher einen Sony.
Von der Bedienung her eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## colormix (10. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben als zweit Fernseher einen Sony.
> Von der Bedienung her eine einzige Katastrophe.



Im Prinzip wenn man nur Aus/An Laut/Leise , 
Chanel zappen macht muss man nicht viel bedienen selbst mit meinem komplizierten Samsung TV würde die Oma keine Probleme  haben  wenn der von Jemanden eingerichtet  wurde  wird. 

Wo mit   die Rentner aber immer wieder  Probleme bekommen,  wenn im Kabel Netz die Sender umgestellt haben so wie das Sender sortieren,   das ist bei einigen TV Modellen eine Katastrophe , 
das ist z.b bei  meinem  Samsung wieder gut aber schwer zu finden diesen Menü Punkt wo man das macht .


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wo mit   die Rentner aber immer wieder  Probleme bekommen  wenn in Kabel Netz die Sender umgestellt werden und das Sender sortieren,   das ist bei einigen TV Modellen eine Katastrophe



...einschließlich dem aktuellen. Ein Krampf das wieder einzurichten. Wäre noch nicht so schlimm wenn das nicht gefühlt alle 3 Monate der Fall wäre.


----------



## pedi (10. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wenn man nur Aus/An Laut/Leise ,
> Chanel zappen macht muss man nicht viel bedienen selbst mit meinem komplizierten Samsung TV würde die Oma keine Probleme  haben  wenn der von Jemanden eingerichtet  wurde  wird.
> 
> Wo mit   die Rentner aber immer wieder  Probleme bekommen,  wenn im Kabel Netz die Sender umgestellt haben so wie das Sender sortieren,   das ist bei einigen TV Modellen eine Katastrophe ,
> das ist z.b bei  meinem  Samsung wieder gut aber schwer zu finden diesen Menü Punkt wo man das macht .



die rentner, jetzt hast dus aber näh beinand.
denkst du alle sind senil und zu blöde einen fernsehgerät bedienen zu können?
mein lieber schawan................


----------



## colormix (10. September 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> denkst du alle sind senil und zu blöde einen fernsehgerät bedienen zu können?
> mein lieber schawan................



Das habe  ich nicht  Behauptet  und  es gibt  auch  und  du wird es nicht glauben  von der  jüngeren Generation  Menschen die mit  der Technik nicht  klar  kommen ,  
das hat  nicht  unbedingt  immer  was mit senil zu tun  .

ich  bez.  mich  nur   auf  das anfangs   Posting von  Incredible Alk @ das seine Oma in den letzten  30 Jahren am TV  nur   An/Aus/Laut/Leise  Sender  Wechseln macht  und sonst  nichts  weiter  will .. vielleicht  auch nicht kann ? Meine  Mutter kann so was übrigens auch nicht , Sender  Suchen und  Sortieren  , damit  ist  Sie technisch überfordert .


----------



## pedi (11. September 2019)

DIE rentner, das sind alle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2019)

Er hat die Rentner gesagt! Er meint bestimmt alle und ist ein Soziopath! Steinigt ihn!!

Mein Gott man kann sich auch völlig am Threadthema vorbei übern krumnmes Stück Holz aufregen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...einschließlich dem aktuellen. Ein Krampf das wieder einzurichten. .


 Deswegen kauft am ja einen Panasonic.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Er hat die Rentner gesagt! Er meint bestimmt alle und ist ein Soziopath! Steinigt ihn!!


 Mit solchen Vorschlägen würde ich mich bei einigen usern sehr zurückhalten ... .


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2019)

Habe mir die 36 Beiträge durchgelesen, ganz ehrlich, ich würde auch nur einen Fernseher kaufen der nix weiteres kann. 
Weiss sowieso nicht für was man jede Menge Apps braucht auf den Dingern.


----------



## colormix (11. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe mir die 36 Beiträge durchgelesen, ganz ehrlich, ich würde auch nur einen Fernseher kaufen der nix weiteres kann.
> Weiss sowieso nicht für was man jede Menge Apps braucht auf den Dingern.


 

Blöd  ist  halt  wirklich das es heute keinen Neu TVs mehr  gibt  ohne  Schnickschnack und genau dieser Schnickschnack den man nicht  haben  will und der  heute  immer mit  dabei ist macht alles noch komplizierter  und unübersichtlicher ,
wenn ich jetzt z.b. einen Neuen 55 wollte wäre mir auch als nicht  Rentner     ein Modell lieber  ohne Schnickschnack weil ich 
einen   TV DVB Receiver verwende  mit  Twin  Tuner      viele Funktionen besser    schnell kann als ein TV , 
das ist  jetzt ein mal eine  ganz andere Sichtweite .

Mein nächster  Groß  TV wird daher  auch eine  Monitor Lösung werden  so wie z.z. der  2. TV Ersatz mit  LG 31.5 Zoll was hervorragend funktioniert  sofern es denn  mal 55 Monitore IPS   zu  kaufen gibt ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe mir die 36 Beiträge durchgelesen, ganz ehrlich, ich würde auch nur einen Fernseher kaufen der nix weiteres kann.



Das Ziel war schon im ersten Post klar - das Problem ist einen solchen zu finden.


----------



## colormix (12. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ziel war schon im ersten Post klar - das Problem ist einen solchen zu finden.



Ruf doch einfach mal bei Technisat an und frag da mal nach, nach Rentner geeigneten TVs  , Technisat ist ein Deutscher Hersteller der oft sogar noch FW Updates Ersatzteile  über die Garantiezeit hinaus bereit stellt , kannste auch per Emal machen .


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2019)

Mach Dir nicht so einen Kopf.
Stell den hin und gut:
Panasonic TX-55EXW584 ab €' '555,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Mittelfuß is nich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2019)

Klar, ich mache mir keine Gedanken, kaufe ein Gerät ohne Mittelfuß weil das "nich is" und stelle den dann auf den Boden weil er vom Fernsehschrank runtergefallen ist weil die Standbeine links und rechts überstehen. 

Von allen Posts (die bisher allergrößtenteils sehr hilfreich waren, danke dafür!) war das mit Abstand der dämlichste.

@Topic:
ich versuche es dann mit dem https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07B4KXY5S/?tag=senioren-leben-21


----------

